# Front Blacked Out



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm going out on a limb and say you plastidipped. Looks nice, personally I like the chrome trim around the grill but I might do the symbol in all black. I think black granite paint can be had for cheap if plasti is too dull.

May I add that now you have to do the fogs.


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

Mick said:


> I'm going out on a limb and say you plastidipped. Looks nice, personally I like the chrome trim around the grill but I might do the symbol in all black. I think black granite paint can be had for cheap if plasti is too dull.
> 
> May I add that now you have to do the fogs.


Yes I plasti dipped the emblem but used black vinyl for the trim on the grill, and personally I think too many people leave the chrome, I just wanted to do something unique. And yes fogs are next


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

wow that looks nice...i like it! i might have to copy you :goodjob: also this may be a stupid question but how easy is it to removal plasti dip?


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

Cruz3r said:


> wow that looks nice...i like it! i might have to copy you :goodjob: also this may be a stupid question but how easy is it to removal plasti dip?


Thanks man. And to answer your question, incredibly easy, a toothpick and finger nail is really all you need lol. Hope this helps.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

lol i did this too looks kinda like a vw mod


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

magicman said:


> Thanks man. And to answer your question, incredibly easy, a toothpick and finger nail is really all you need lol. Hope this helps.


Thanks magicman! im guessing you just got some vinyl from a local shop? or was that prefabricated?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I am doing this the minute i get my car back lol. Looks awesome, but you have chrome fogs, black it out too


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

Cruz3r said:


> Thanks magicman! im guessing you just got some vinyl from a local shop? or was that prefabricated?


I actually just ordered some online but im sure your local shop will have it


----------

